# oiless compressor spilled oil??



## rx7guy (May 16, 2014)

I got an older craftsman 5 hp 33 gal hot dog compressor for $80. I had to lay it down in a car and it leaked a bunch of oil out. I wanted to refill it but the manual says it's oil less. Any know what I should do I haven't plugged it in since spill. Model is 919.175960


----------

